# 24 & 26 mm vint. Leather custom Panerai Straps by Jurgens Germany FS



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

*









Jürgens Hand made in Germany presents
Hand made PAM straps made from genuine Military Pistol Holsters and Pilot Jackets.
We only use the outer skin for the straps the anti stretch sheets and new leather for the different inner sheets will be new and manufactured according the EU and German Specifications for watch straps. All our straps are hand made in Germany by Jürgen's Hand made in Germany (S-PARTS) from workers with more then 50 years of experiences with watch straps and leather goods
All sizes and custom work is possible but need a calculation may be so ask for the price first when you want to have something special.
We want to show you the real leather items but because of restrictions on some Forums its not possible so if you don't see them here please ask for the link. True hand made in Germany with my brand name stamp inside „ Jürgen's Hand Made in Germany" (jurgensgermany)

Our straps are 130/80 mm long and 5 mm thick, they come with 2 floating keepers 1 x 10 and 1 x 20 mm wide oval holes.
Our exclusive manufactured high end ss curved PAM style buckles come polished and have solid 4 mm ss tangs (Not folded) & spring bars.

What we offer at the moment 
24/24 mm round end regular style with beige pigskin inside, off white stitching or matching stitching
26/26 mm sword end regular style with beige pigskin inside, off white stitching or matching stitching

No 1 WWI brown Swedish Holster Leather 
No 2 NATO gray Pilot Jacket Leather 
No 3 WWII brown US Pistol Holster Leather
No 4 WWI brown British Holster Leather 
No 5 US black Pilot Jacket Leather from the 50s

All material is limited because we only use real original items which are difficult to get.

Custom versions are possible so we are open for all your questions so just ask about the configuration you have in mind and let's talk about the "dream strap" you want to have.

Important Note: Vintage leather like the items we use here are always different and because its natural material with natural differences and different signs of wear, care and use we cannot guarantee that each strap look same or exactly like samples we show here. We cut many holsters, belts and jackets every week and they come in a wide range of colours as a result of use, care and aging and because they where made from different manufacturers over decades. Also such old holsters and leather items have manufacturer's stamps or stitching holes from applications and construction. Our craftsmen use parts which have such original details and we use them as long as we can guarantee the leather is ok for a good quality strap.
It's not possible to use just the "Fillet steak" from the middle of the holster otherwise the straps would cost 6 times more.
They are hand made and tolerances in size, measurements are normal too.
You have to accept this as a matter of fact when you order and that's why we don't exchange custom straps because of colour or texture differences or differences in size or measurements as long as they are in our tolerance.
After a factory order is made we don't accept cancellation. 
You need to be very patient but its worth the wait.

Price: 167.- US $

Shipping to the states for one strap is 12,50 US $ by registered airmail. 
EU Europeans + 19 % VAT
Shipping in Europe 8.50 US $ by registered airmail.

Payment : by advance only, Paypal : please use my e - mail address [email protected] , wire to our account in NYC by the bank of NY, wire to 
our account in germany cashiers check ,money order, postal money or US 
$ / EURO cash by registered airmail.*
We offer a wide range of watch straps, bracelets, buckles , deployant clasps, watchmaker tools and Swiss Brand items around watches, please feel free and check our online shop at „jurgensGermany"
*Please ask for my feedback. Happy hunting and thank you for reading my post.
Best from germany Jürgen*


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------

